# pensacola beach 3/7



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

got setup about 7:30am colddddddddd and windy my uncle got broke off first thing(rottin line) i got a hit about 9:00 then at 10 fish on 27in red(shrimp), 10:15 fish on 17in pomp(shrimp), 11:30 fish on 16in pomp(sand flea), 11:35 fish on 18in pomp(shrimp), 11:45 fish on 25in red(fidler crad) stayed till 2 nothing else went on 3/8 not 3/7


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Great reportand fantasticcatch too. Thanks for the Pics. They look great.I knew someone would be out there yesterday morning. It was nice out. Where abouts were you at? if ya dont mind sharing.Thanks again for the report.


----------



## Linda (Oct 2, 2007)

Man, I'd deff be happy with that catch, especially today! Nice job!


----------



## spearfisher (Oct 3, 2007)

nice catch. Glad somebody got some fishing done today. I was fence building all day in the back yard.:banghead


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

Must have found a good hole!


----------



## Fuhrer48 (Oct 2, 2007)

you tore em up!


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

i was down by the portofino have not surf fished in 2 years just decided to go and start fishing could not see any of the deep hole cause of the surf just threw the line out


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Yep, I havecaught fish there for 8 years in a row. Mostley pomps. A few gigantic reds too. I'll be there soon. It's one of my favorite spots. Thanks again for the great report.


----------



## Get'n Wade (Oct 28, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## true-king (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice job!


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Excellent, you the man.


----------



## snakeawave (Oct 1, 2007)

Great job! good eats!

:bowdown


----------



## todd in the bay (Oct 3, 2007)

borntofizh! Great persistence! and good report. 

Was the water too roughor too murky to see the troughs?North wind is the time I like to go too.


----------



## dan ros (Nov 6, 2007)

thanks for the good report man...congrats on a nice catch!:clap


----------



## wirenut (Sep 30, 2007)

Nice :clap:clap


----------



## born2fizh (Feb 6, 2008)

water was murky could not see nothing just put my lines in the water and reeled in the fishwent today 3/9 not luck


----------



## mack_attack2 (Nov 24, 2007)

nice job on the reds and pompano:letsdrink


----------



## Lynchmob (Oct 2, 2007)

Nice fish and report.:clap


----------



## Shiznik (Feb 24, 2008)

Great catch! I went and had some good luck, but I couldn't see the throughs either, the surf was like a blanket. Still caught fish though! I think getting there early and being ready when the sun starts to light up the bottom is when it is best. Usually I have really good luck between 8 and 10:30. Way to go man!


----------



## skullworks (Oct 2, 2007)

Congrats! Great job! I gotta get my son down there to do that soon!



:clap


----------

